# stirling fan



## d-m (Jun 4, 2011)

Its been a long 3 + years but I have my first runner woohoo1
enjoy the video
Dave 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6nVEdFk2hg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 4, 2011)

And what a runner it is Dave !!
Congratulations. Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 30, 2011)

Just came across this post!

Looks like a great little runner!!!
Did you do a build log for this?

Andrew


----------



## dgjessing (Jun 30, 2011)

I like it! Is it from available plans? (I wanna make one ;D)


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 30, 2011)

I somehow missed this post too Dave. Congratulations on a fine runner. Having made one, I can certainly appreciate all the time and effort you have in it. :bow: :bow:

Bill


dgjessing...check Jerry Howells site. It looks to be his mini-sterling fan. I would suggest ordering the small parts/hard to find materials kit as well.
http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/stirling/minifan.htm?27,27


BL


----------



## Fingers (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice job Dave I really like that......... ;D
Jamie


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 30, 2011)

That works well, a neat little design indeed  well done!

Regards,

   Will R.


----------



## d-m (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guy's I was starting to think I posted this in the wrong area. Gail found it right away. Yes it is from Jerry Howells plans and do buy the small parts kit.
Andrew it was hard enough to keep up with the parts, the remaking of parts, and remembering were I was when I left off so sorry no log. Some parts that seemed like they would be easy were the hardest, I really did not expect it to run but with some fiddling remaking of some small parts it jumped into the world of the living, what a good feeling ! I am now starting on the sterling water pump http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/images/Vintage-1.jpg I am not sure if I am up to keeping a log of the build due to time, I am also working on a CNC mill and several other projects but we will see.
Thanks again for the comments.
Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave!!!

I really like the look of your next project!!!
Stirling engines also fascinate me but they are out of my league for a few more years!!
I have the plans for a flame eater that i really would love to build.
Maybe in time after i get some simple engines under my belt that actually run! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 1, 2011)

Great little engine but wouldn't you normally have some sort of guard in place ?


----------



## piper-pilot (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice!!!
it sounds really good


----------



## d-m (Jul 1, 2011)

Andrew
 Pull out them flame eater plans and start making chips its the best way to learn!
(at least for me ) if your not making mistakes your not doing anything!

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL!!!! That is true Dave!! ;D

This weekend it is Canada day long weekend, so no time to do anything...
31 degrees C outside, blue skies not a cloud in sight!
Too good to be stuck down in the basement!

Hopefully start something soon!
As long as SWMBO TO DO list gets shrunk to decent proportions!

Andrew


----------

